# ULTIMATE GUIDE:eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.0



## Kiran.dks (Dec 22, 2006)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.0*
Best all in one Power package

The eXtreme Power Supply Calculator contains 600+ CPU including latest processors from Intel and AMD such as Conroe, Intel Core 2 Duo, Intel Core 2 Extreme, Intel Core Solo, Intel Core Duo, Intel Xeon, Intel Pentium, AMD Athlon 64, AMD Athlon 64 FX, AMD Athlon 64 X2, AMD Opteron, AMD Sempron 64, 939, AM2, F and LGA775 sockets and latest graphics cards from NVIDIA and ATI such as GeForce 7900 GS, 7900 GTX, 7950 GT, 7950 GX2, Radeon X1900 XTX, X1950 XTX, graphics cards from EVGA and Gigabyte and more. Power supply calculator has the ability to select hard drive type (IDE, SCSI, SATA), NVIDIA SLI or ATI Crossfire technology, cooling fan, PCI card, external device, USB and Firewire, water cooling kit and components, etc. This version of eXtreme Power Supply Calculator determines the overall computer power supply wattage for your desktop computer, server, computer racks or any pc computer system that uses ATX power supply. Also you can print the results! 

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/193/psu1wl4.jpg

The recommended total Power Supply Wattage gives you a general idea on what to look for BUT it is NOT a crucial factor in power supply selection! Total Amperage Available on the +12V Rail(s) is the most important, followed by the +5V amperage and then the +3.3V amperage. Example: PSU you want to buy has 400W total wattage output but only has 16A on +12V rail. But your configuration might require 20A on +12V rail.

1. Select from range of latest CPU's including Intel and AMD series. You can specify solo or duo core too.

*img345.imageshack.us/img345/9728/psu2es7.jpg


2. We all do a bit of overclocking. No doubt it draws more power. Specify Overclock details too.

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/7636/psu3jo0.jpg

3. Specify RAM and Hard disk details

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/3627/psu4nf7.jpg


4. You can also specify your DVD/CD/RW details also

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/223/psu5gb2.jpg


You still have wide range of options to specify. 

After specifying all details just click calculate. Your recommended PSU wattage is displayed.
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/1505/psu6ru2.jpg


For deciding your PSU ratings: Click here


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link but did this merit a tutorial? It's quite self-explanatory isn't it. Just choose stuff from a drop-down menu and click calculate.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 22, 2006)

^^^Welcome!
I misplaced it in wrong section. 
Anyways, I will PM moderators to move it to Review section. 
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2006)

if u can tell me the following terms:-
CPU Utilization (TDP
Power Supply Utilization:
Surge Compensation:


i have a athlon 3000+,msi-k8mm-v,300w psu,one combo drive,no gfx card,one 80fm fan,80gb sata drive,i floppy drive,


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 22, 2006)

CPU Utilization means the average CPU load. If your PC is idle most of the time the utilization is very low, but if you are gaming it is almost 100%. In this case choose 100% because you want to know what is the maximum power requirement of your PC.

Power Supply Utilization means what percent of electricity supplied is converted to useful power and what amount is wasted as heat. For a quality PSU it is above 80% but for a generic one it can be quite low.

Surge compensation matters only if you suffer from voltage fluctuations in your area. If you are using a UPS or stabilizer then just ignore this.


----------

